# Weight Loss=Power Loss?



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

Over the last 6 months I've lost 20# (178-158), through a combination of increased activity and reduced calorie intake. I've kept up a routine of 150-200 km/week riding. Over the last month I've reduced my riding by about 50 km, and started hitting the weights twice a week because of weather and boredom mostly.

I've noticed that despite my weight loss my average speed and heartrate on familiar rides hasn't changed. Also to my surprise, my climbing ability hasn't changed either. Last week I had to pull over on one of the steeper hills in my area, which hasn't happened since last spring. I would have thought that with less body weight my climbing ability would have improved. 

So I'm wondering what is happening here. 
--Is it age related, and am I just experiencing an inevitable physiological decline? (I'm 57 yo.)
--Have I lost strength because of weight loss? 
--Do I need to change my exercise routine to increase power at this weight?
--Do I need to get some pro advice on how to move forward from here. 

Any ideas, suggestions, links welcome. 

TIA


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I would guess since you're cutting calories that you don't have the glycogen stores to be able to have much endurance.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

It can depend on your riding form. 15lbs ago, I was unaware that I was sometimes dropping my weight on my pedals - not necessarily applying force with my muscles at work all the time. Maybe this isn't the case for you, but give some attention to it on your next ride. You never know.

I also don't know if your recent "pull over" on a hill was a lack of power, or fatigue. Were you well-equipped in the energy department?

Hate to say it, age can play a role in it as well, although the current selection of nutrition supplements can help a bit.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm at about 145 lbs now. If I get down to below 144 my power and endurance suffers. When I go back to 145-146, the power comes back. So, in my experience (IME?), yes, you can lose power and endurance with weight.

I also think that each person has their own threshold. I'm 5'7" and, for a racer, I'm heavy. But the weight I'm at now is perfect for maintaining and increasing power/endurance.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I think weight has many meanings, but I really don't think you lose power if you lose weight. Usually one of the cornerstones of losing weight is to cut carbs. A key to performance in cycling is to have plenty of carbs. I fluctuate between 125-127lbs and really don't notice much difference in power when I'm on the low side. If I've slacked on fluids or nutrition, that's when I notice my performance isn't great or perhaps I just need a rest day.


----------



## kef3844 (May 30, 2008)

it is a common assumption that one will lose power along with weight. IME for this too happen you have to do it very wrong or be starving yourself in a complete caloric deficit.

Look what happens to many pros who lose weight, ie Millar, Wiggens.. they go faster. Key is to do it right. Do not cut carbs! Eat good carbs from veg/ whole grains. Fat burns in a carbohydrate furnace! It is also important to realize that once you start losing weight you have give your body a chance to acclimate to your new weight. Maybe you feel a little tired for a week or so, but do not automatically declare that being lighter equates to less power.. give it a chance...


----------



## kreuzberg (Feb 1, 2009)

kef3844 said:


> it is a common assumption that one will lose power along with weight. IME for this too happen you have to do it very wrong or be starving yourself in a complete caloric deficit.
> 
> Look what happens to many pros who lose weight, ie Millar, Wiggens.. they go faster. Key is to do it right. Do not cut carbs! Eat good carbs from veg/ whole grains. Fat burns in a carbohydrate furnace! It is also important to realize that once you start losing weight you have give your body a chance to acclimate to your new weight. Maybe you feel a little tired for a week or so, but do not automatically declare that being lighter equates to less power.. give it a chance...


I was under the impression that loss of 1 lb a week or less will allow you to lose weight without losing power...is that true? I'm guessing you can't go over that, so when you say "complete caloric deficit" what do you mean, like 500 calories below what you would need to eat to maintain your weight?


----------



## kef3844 (May 30, 2008)

kreuzberg said:


> I was under the impression that loss of 1 lb a week or less will allow you to lose weight without losing power...is that true? I'm guessing you can't go over that, so when you say "complete caloric deficit" what do you mean, like 500 calories below what you would need to eat to maintain your weight?



I'm not going to categorically say you can lose 1lb per week and not lose power. (I mean for how many weeks?) Everyone is different, at different fitness levels, ie rec rider vs cat2 racer and in between. By caloric deficit I mean not giving yourself enough of what your body needs. Some folks do ridiculous things like starve their workout then equate their loss of power with the weight loss. 
Don't get too hung up on number of calories etc. If you are trying to lose weight just be smart, eat well and ride your bike, it is not that complicated. It does take a little time and experimentation to figure out what works best for you . The best time to lose excess is the off season but it is also the hardest because of the tapering off of the miles and temptation to eat alot, and drink the beer and the wine.


----------



## Apus^2 (Sep 5, 2007)

I had a similar issue (lost a lot of weight, and began to suffer). It may be a simple matter of not having enough energy--eating more carbs. 

I'm going to throw out some numbers. Say you have an ftp of 225 before you lost your weight. You haven't noticed a decrease in climbing time, so we will assume your watts/kg has remained the same. 178 lbs and 225 watts, w/kg = 2.7. At 158 lbs, to keep the same w/kg, your ftp would have to have dropped to 199--25 watts. That is a pretty big decrease.

Perhaps you just need to eat more carbs (I don't know your diet, so I can't say for sure)? Maybe before your next ride have a little bit more carb happy meal.


----------



## Tw00sh (Sep 9, 2009)

I have gone from 190lbs to 166lbs in the last 6 months (39 years old). I have increased my distance from 10 miles when I first started riding to over 20 miles five times a week.

I am not having any problems with my strenght, but I do have problems with endurance and being tired.

Similiar to the OP, I think it is related to my lost weight.


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks for all the input. I haven't been scientific about my diet modifications. I consume good food, no junk or empty calories,and less volume overall, but looking back over the changes, I believe that I have reduced carbs somewhat in favour of protein as per spade's comments. 

I'll try to modify my carb intake and see where that takes me.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Play around a bit and see what works for ya in trying different amounts of carbs before and during the workout. Our upper end cardio almost certainly burn through plenty of carbs. I can't say I've had a bonk-free season, but it's extremely reduced from before when I didn't maintain cabohydrate intake during the workout. It's generally harder to conume more calories than you burn during a nice workout.


----------

